# Saeco Aroma Brass Boiler Group Gasket



## Warren Smith (Sep 6, 2009)

Hello there,

This is my first post as a new member. Does anyone know where I might be able to purchase the above item from within the UK? The gasket has an outer diameter of 67mm, an inner diameter of 47mm and a thickness of 5.5mm.

Thanks,


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Hi Warren

Have you tried Coffee Italia?

They stock a range of parts for the machines they sell

Their website is here and if they don't have the part should be able to put you in touch with a UK supplier


----------

